# into labour



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

middle daughter went into labour at 5am this morning and all being well another grandson will be born this morning  
like a well oiled machine, phone calls went round at 4am and the plan of action was put into place......Leah who runs my office was sent round to take care of kids, eldest daughter has spare car to ferry peeps about, and i'm at work just fired ovens up to finish an urgent contract before heading home about lunch time hopefully. :?


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

I hope all goes well Gazzer,


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

sat here crying at work, my grandson was born 6.10am and awaiting a picture now.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Good luck Gramps, great stuff


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Congrats all the best to your daughter and your family. Oh and you of course


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Many congratulations Gaz, hope Mum and baby are both doing well.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

cheers guys, yes i am a tad chuffed. mum is well lad is in icu and not sure as yet why, so just finishing a job then off home to get washed and changed and head to hospital.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Congrats mate ,, I trust mother and baby are well ....


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Awww congrats gazzer


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

How his he Gazzer?


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Congrats mate! Hope everyone is well


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Congratulations Gazzer. Hope both are doing well


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Gazzer, Congratulations. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Congratulations mate.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Congrats


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

congratulations. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Hey guys mom and son are both well, he had trouble breathing at first so put into icu for pure oxygen and has responded well. They are in Gloucester royal, which means we were not allowed in fssss, his mum works for nhs so was allowed in!!!! Grrr, one good thing for some reason she fainted & bumped her head and is now in a&e lmao.
She may be home tonight but lad will be staying tonight and prob home tomorrow, thanks friends for the posts and I will get some pics up soon as I get some.......have closed factory for tomorrow as am going to have a few tonight me thinks.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Enjoy your drink Gazzer, pleased the young uns ok


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Great news Gaz go paint the town matey


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Ruddy hell Gazza I know that place well after my daughters journey. Good hospital with great staff. They will be right :wink:


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

congrats Gazzer


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

congrats Gazzer


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Fabulous news Gaz - just fab 

Luke is now 8 weeks old - can't believe it really - and he's changed sooo much.

Well done to daughter and huge welcome to little one.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Cheers guys n gals am sinking a bottle of red as we type.....his mum has been admitted due to high blood pressure and concussion and daughter and lad staying over night. I know me bad for it but his mum is one miserable wold cow and I nearly wet with laughing so much over the news lol.

Yeah hilly they good except wont let us in as g,parents!!!
Corrado you got hiccups m8 lol
Sal, they grow too bloody quick Hun xx


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

its a bit wrong that she can go just cos she works for nhs.i bet you didnt lol when you heard. :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

c15 ttt said:


> its a bit wrong that she can go just cos she works for nhs.i bet you didnt lol when you heard. :lol:


As if I would lol at her misfortune  it is wrong but then perks of the job, and now I know it is high blood pressure I feel a tad sorry for THE OLD SOW....oops my spelling is bad at times.

Dave I am enjoying my wine ty sir and a very nice villages it is too


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

I love the police!!!!!! And my niece who is motorbike plod in Gloucester has called a favour in with one of the head paramedics over in Gloucester to give us a 15 minute visit to see daughter and grandson..........byeeeeeeee will supply pic in morning as taxi on route to us.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Congratulations Gazzer. Bet you'll spoil the littl'un [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Congrats Gaz, another potential TT driver. [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

here is my latest grand son.....they havn't decided on first name but he will be called Gary as middle name after me 
















they are keeping him in until sunday at the earliest due to something called meconium :? can finish me wine off tonight now so all is well lol.
thanks Dani & Keith, slightly chuffed lol....stood holding him today blubbing like a complete DORK


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Awww 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Awwwww he's beautiful...lots of hair


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

at least the usual baby pic isn't around of first born......all mangled face and looking like ET lol, not sure about the dark hair will have to have a word with daughter after i sent her to rome for her biffday as a suprise lol. if baby starts humming one cornetto then i will be having words lmao


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Looks just like his granddad :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

A3DFU said:


> Looks just like his granddad :wink:


only as picture shows what could be a roll up hanging out of his mouth lol, am pleased Dani and even more so to hold him today. soppy owld git i know but it is these little things in life that make me proud to go on.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Looks just like his granddad :wink:
> ...


Nothing soppy about it at all Gazzer! Moments like those makes life worth living (IMHO)


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

Gazzer, good luck to all of you, you must be very proud.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

i am Newt, little man is having problems at present and back in icu till sunday minimum now. daughter has what looks like black eyes from lack of sleep poor cow.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hope he'll be fighting fit soon!!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Congrats to all x


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> i am Newt, little man is having problems at present and back in icu till sunday minimum now. daughter has what looks like black eyes from lack of sleep poor cow.


Look after em Gaz \nd I am sure that they will both be up and about in no time mate


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

out of my power Brian, am a passenger in this apart from moaning at staff at why things happen so slowly........back in this afternoon to see them as i let rest of family dive in on meets


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

just back and its good news at last he is off monitors and now in a cot, they are slowly lowering his drip level and increasing his food intake.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> just back and its good news at last he is off monitors and now in a cot, they are slowly lowering his drip level and increasing his food intake.


Yes [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

exactly how i feel too hun thanks xx


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

> Yes [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


[/quote]

+1


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

he is a smasher...........they all got to cuddle him for ages ME i got a few mins and then given task of changing his bum :?










makes you feel quite humble to hold such a small life in your arms


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Aww sooo diddy, he's a cutie


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

awwww munchly little bundle.

Mine is almost 10 weeks now (can't believe it) and he is adoreable too like all of them.

Fab piccie Gaz


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

cheers chantelle & Sal, that isn't his mum mind that is my youngest who runs my office. is one of me holding him, but by god i look ruff as foot so not posting it lmao.

ten weeks already Sal? jees hun where did that time go.....will be 1st biffday soon then before you know it bloody 18


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

C'mon the wee man


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

roddy said:


> C'mon the wee man


thanks Roddy it was great to have him home after the time in intesive care.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

How absolutely sweet; both of them, Thomas and his auntie [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

A3DFU said:


> How absolutely sweet; both of them, Thomas and his auntie [smiley=baby.gif]


Dani and Sal will fully understand what i am about to say......he had that new baby smell that you just cloe your eyes breath it in and will never forget that first cuddle and bonding time.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 8)


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

this one wants to be an angel..............devil in disguise i think lol


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

He is a little boster Gazzer you must be very proud :wink:


----------

